# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kürtler ile Ilgili

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KüRTLER İLE İLGİLİ TEMELSİZ İDDİALAR

Yabancı sözde bilim adamları yetmezmiş gibi, Dr. Cemşid Bender adlı biri bir süredir Teori dergisinde ve kitaplar halinde Kürtler hakkında yazıp çiziyor... Yazdıklarının pek çoğunu da General İhsan Nuri adlı kişinin "Kürtlerin Kökeni" adlı kitabına dayandırıyor. 
Halbuki yerli yabancı pek çok tarihçi tarafından Mezopotamya tarihi üzerine kaleme alınmış YüZLERCE eser var. Bunlar ne generalliği (!) kendinden menkul Nuri'yi, ne de doktorluğu(!) kendinden menkul Bender'i doğruluyor. 

Cemşid Bender'e göre "Kürtler Anadolu'nun en eski halkı... Uygarlıkta önemli buluşları ile insanlığı ayağa kaldıran, yürüten halk." (Kürt Tarihi ve Uygarlığı sf.9) Bender efendi öyle buyuruyor ama, niye ortalıkta bir tek Kürt medeniyetine ait eser olmadığını açıklamıyor! 

Lagaş Kralı Adadnan M.ü.2400'lerde Kurda halkından, 
Ur Kralı Kmil Sin Kurde halkından, 
Hitit kralı şubbilliluma M.ü.1370 yıllarında Gurde halkından, 
Asur kitabeleri Kardaka bölgesinden ve Kurtiy topluluğundan söz etmiş-miş...... Asur kralı Tugulti İnor, Gutilere Kurti diyormuş... (Gen. ihsan Nuri Kürtlerin Kökeni sf.33) 
( Cemşid Bender, aynı kitap, sf.11) 

M.ü. 1280-1281'de Asur Kralı olan 1. Salmanasar ile ilgili kitabede şu yazı varmış: 

- "Bir yıldız gibi parlıyan Guti halkı yalnız çokluğuyla değil; azim, şiddet, dehşet ve yıkıcılıklarıyla da tanınmışlardır..." 

Yine aynı kral yaptığı savaşlardan sonra yazdırdığı kitabede: 

- "Ararat sınırından TUR abidine kadar bu ülke içinde su gibi Guti kanı aktı." 

diyormuş... Bender bunu delil gösterip bölgeyi "kürt ülkesi" ilan ediyor. Bölgede yaşıyan en eski halk Kürtlermiş!.. 

Peki, aynı kitabede geçen TUR ne oluyor?.. üoğulu TURAN olan bu kelime TüRKLER'e işaret etmiyor mu?.. Bir yere ad vermeleri, onların orada çok eskiden bulunduklarını göstermez mi?.. 

Yine Cemşid Bender, bilinen ilk Guti kralının adının Emnatum olduğunu M.ü. 3100 yıllarında yaşadığını, böylece Kürt tarihinin çok eskilere dayandığını öne sürüyor... 
(Kürt Tarihi ve Uygarlığı sf. 11) 

Ama aynı sayfanın altında bir notu var: EMNATUM ismi SüMERLER'ce de kullanılmıştır!.. Nasıl olup ta SüMERLER ile GUTİLER'in aynı adı kullandığını söylemiyor!.. 

Bilindiği gibi SüMERLER en eski devlet kuran millet, ve SüMERLER'in TüRKLER'in atası olduğu DİL benzerliği ile ortaya konmuştur. Aynı adı taşıdıklarına göre Gutiler de Sümerler ile akrabadır... şu halde Gutiler Kürtlerin atası olsalar dahi, bizim akrabamızdır... Bu tesbitler ayrılığı değil, aynı kökten olduğumuzu gösterir. 

GUTİ-GUTİUM krallığına, CYRTİE diye geçen halka pek sarılmış olan Dr. Bender, bu halkın GUR TüRKLERİ olduğu, kral adlarının da şimdiki Türkçe'ye bile yakın olan isimlerden oluştuğunu dile getirmiyor. (Teori Dergisi, Sayı 4, 1990) 

Bu gerçeğin ta 1937 yılında, hem de bir yabancı profesörün tesbitleriyle ortaya çıkarılmış olduğundan hiç söz etmiyor!.. (Bak: DİĞER PROTO TüRKLER) 

üNLü Sümerolog Landsberger, "ün Asya kadim Tarihi'nin Esas Meseleleri" adlı eserinde: 

- "GUTLAR veya GUTİLER M.ü.2150-1950 yılları arasında tarih sahnesinde görülmüşlerdir. TüRKLER'le en yakın surette münasebettar olan, hatta belki de AYNİYET GüSTEREN kabile GUTLAR'dır," der. (Kimmerler, Taner Tarhan, 1984 TTK) 

Bender, ARARATİ, KHALDİ ve SUBARİ gibi devletleri de Kürt gösteriyor. (Teori, aynı sayı) Kaynak olarak Rus yazarlarını veriyor... Hani şu, bölge halkını KüRT adı altında toplayıp, TüRKLER'e karşı ayaklandırmak için sun'i eserler veren Rus yazarları var ya, onlara dayanıyor. 

Ama Edip Yavuz'un kelimelerden giderek SUBARTU, URARTU, KARDU gibi devletlerin Türk kökenlerini çok daha bilimsel şekilde açıkladığından hiç bahsetmiyor!.. (Bakınız: BüLGE HARİTASI 

Bender, "Profesör Speizer'in Gutiler ile Kürtlerin aynı soydan olduğunu açıkladığını" belirtiyor. 

Biz de zaten bu fikirdeyiz. Her ikisi de GUR Türklerinden gelmektedir... ancak aralarında zaman farkı vardır. GUR-GUZ-OĞUZ-UZ birbirinden farklı değildir. 

Dr. Bender bunu biliyor, ama dile getirmiyor. 

Bender, "Dr. Kontinov'un GUTİ ve KASSİT halkının Ari olduğunu söylediğini" belirtiyor... ama delillerini ortaya koymuyor. 

Halbuki Edip Yavuz, H.Zübeyr Koşay ve pek çok batılı yazar, dillerinden giderek bu halkların Ari değil, TURANİ olduğunu ispat etmiş bulunuyor. 

Bir topluluğun hangi ırka mensup olduğu ya tipinden, ya dilinden, ya da kültüründen anlaşılır. Son ikisi daha önemlidir. üünkü çekik gözlü TüRKLER olduğu gibi, sarışın Avrupa tipli TüRKLER de vardır. 

şimdi insaf ile söyleyin, KüRTLER tip itibariyle Avrupalı'ya mı, Arab'a mı, Fars'a mı, yoksa biz TüRKLER'e mi benzemektedir?.. 

KüRTüE telaffuz, kelime ve gramer açısından Arapça'ya mı, Farsça'ya mı, Almanca'ya mı, yoksa TüRKüE'ye mi yakındır?.. 

Yine göçebe KüRT kültürü İngilizler'e mi, Araplar'a mı, Hintliler'e mi yoksa TüRKMENLER'e mi benzer?.. Zaten Nikitine ile Marr dahi bunu kabul ediyor. 

Hiç bir gerçekçi araştırma, bu sorulara TüRK'ten başka cevap bulamaz!.. 

Onun içindir ki, Bender'in Kürt ayırımcılığına temel tuttuğu İslam Ansiklopedisi'ndeki KARDAKA bahsini de, en iyi Edip Yavuz açıklamıştır. 

Bender'in bir kaynağı da HOYBUN teşkilatının yayınıdır ki, bu cemiyet maskeli bir Kürt-Ermeni örgütüdür, ASALA veya TAşNAK'tan farkı yoktur, üstelik iddialarına hiç bir delil getirmez. 

Bender, sonra GUTİ kralı TİRİKAN'dan (Diri Kan), Kasit kralları KARAİNDAş'tan, KADAşMAN'dan bahsediyor. (Teori, aynı sayı) 

Ama bu adların TüRKüE olarak kabul edildiğini bilmezden geliyor, saklıyor!.. 

Atı ilk kez Kürtlerin binek hayvanı olarak kullandığını iddia ediyor, ama dünyaya en çok yayılmış milletin neden TüRKLER olduğu sorusuna açıklama getirmiyor!.. 

Dr. Bender, TüRK düşmanı olan, ama şehname adlı eserini bir TüRK hakanının teşviki ve hoşgörüsü ile yazmış bulunan Firdevsi'ye dayanarak KASSİT devletinin Cemşid devleti olduğunu, ve Kürt olduğunu öne sürüyor. (Teori, aynı sayı) Ama şehname'de Kürtler hakkında ne dendiğini yazmıyor!.. 

Firdevsi elbette önüne geleni Fars gösterme çabasına girecekti. Cemşid ise genelde bir Fars efsane kahramanı olarak bilinir. 

Ama o tarihlerde Farslar bölgede değildi ki!.. üte yandan Kürtler Fars olmayı kabul etmezler. 

Ama o bölgede hem Ari olup, hem Fars olmamak mümkün değildir... Velhasıl o da işi çözmüyor. 

Kaldı ki, Firdevsi'nin bahsettiği Cemşid ve Feridun meselesini biz ilerde ele alacak ve gerçek yönünü açıklıyacağız. (Bakınız: TAHİR TüRKKAN'IN TARİH NOTLARI - 3. BüLüM: DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLER'İN PAYI) 

Bu arada Kürtleri savunmaya soyunan aslı TüRK yazarlardan İsmail Beşikçi "Kirveliğin TüRKLER'e ait bir adet olduğunu belirttikten sonra, bir çok TüRKMEN boyunda kirveliğin bulunduğunu, ancak ALİKAN aşiretinde olmadığını, bir tek ALİKANLAR'da rastlanmadığını" söyler. Bu durumun bir istisna olduğunu ima eder. 

Aynı yazar Alikanlar hakkındaki ikinci eserinde, "Doğuda Bir Kürt Aşireti" diyerek fikir değiştirir, TüRKMEN dediğini Kürt yapar!.. 

üte yandan pek çok ayırımcı Kürtçü yazar "kirveliğin sadece Kürtlere mahsus bir gelenek olduğu"nda ısrar ederler!.. Kürt iddiaları hep böyle çelişkiler ile doludur. 
(Bakınız Cemşid Bender, Kürt Tarihi ve Uygarlığı) 

Anadolu'daki Kürtlerin büyük çoğunluğu, bariz özelliği dağınık konar-göçerlik olan, bu yüzden de devlet ve medeniyet kuramamış TüRK aşiretleridir. Bir kısmı Arap (Urfa-Mardin civarı) ve Ermeni asıllı (Erzincan civarı) Kürtler de vardır. Onlar da dağınık ve karmaşık özellikler taşırlar. 

Bu ayıp değildir... biz gene onları kendimizden sayarız. Tabii bölücülük ve ayırımcılık yapmadıkça!.. 

Ama Cemşid Bender ayırımcılık uğruna M.ü. 3000'lerden M.ü. 500'lere kadar Kürtler'e Guti, Kurti, Kassit, Subari, Mitani, Khaldi, Muşki, Nayri, Kardu, Med gibi devletler kurduruyor... 
Ve Kürt dönemini Pers kralı Sirus'un Anadolu'yu işgali ile bitiriyor. 

Sirus'un Kürt dili ve edebiyatını çalarak İran halkına malettiğini öne sürüyor!.. 

Ancak ilk 2500 yıl içinde bu kadar aktif, bu kadar medeni ve bu kadar güçlü olan Kürtlerin, NEDEN o tarihten zamanımıza kadar geçen 2500 yıl içinde, bir tek devlet bile kuramadıklarına hiç değinmiyor!.. 

üte yandan TüRKLER'in NUH Peygamber'den bugüne hiç devletsiz kalmadıkları gerçeğinden söz bile etmiyor!.. 

Sadece bu husus dahi bütün Kürt ayırımcı teorilerini çürütmeye yeter!.. 

Cemşid Bender ve Kürt ayırımcılar, "Kürt serdarı" dedikleri Selahaddin-i Eyyübi'ye de sahip çıkarlar... Kendisi, Selçuklu TüRK Hakanına bağlı bir bey idi. üz-be-öz TüRK'tü!... Ağabeyinin adı TURANşAH, kardeşlerinin adı TüĞTEKİN ve BüRİ idi!.. Dayısının adı şahabeddin Mahmud bin TüKüş idi!.. Annesinin TüRK olduğu TüKüş adından anlaşılır!.. Eşlerinden biri Unar Bey'in kızı Amine TüRK'tü... İki eniştesi de Türk'tü!.. Biri Unaroğlu Sadeddin Mesut, diğeri Muzafferüddin GüKBüRü idi!... Acem diyarında yaşamalarına, İslam etkisinde olmalarına rağmen, adları TüRK damgası taşırdı!.. 
(S. Ahmet Arvasi, Doğu Anadolu Gerçeği, TüRK Kültürü Araştırma Enstitüsü, 1983... Bu kitabın yazarı da, ayırımcılara göre Kürttür. Bizce ülkemizdeki herkes gibi TüRK'tür.) 

Kürt Teavün Cemiyeti'nin kurucusu ve Kürtçülüğün baş savunucularından Dr. M. şükrü Sekban, 1933'de Paris'te yayınladığı "La Question Kurde" adlı kitabında, bu adı verdiği toplulukların TURANü yani TüRK kökenli olduğunu itiraf etmek zorunda kalmıştır. 
(M. şükrü Sekban, Kürt Meselesi, 1979 sf.17) 

Sosyalist görüşün temel dayanaklarından biri olan "ilk toplumların anaerkil olduğu" teorisine de el atan Bender, Kürtler'in ne kadar anaerkil olduğunu anlatmaya çalışıyor. (Teori, sayı 10) 

Ama devlet kurduğu öne sürülen Kürtler'de kadın liderler için tek bir kelime bile bulunmaz iken, TüRK devletlerinde HAKAN'ın yanında HATUN'un yer aldığını, ECE'nin PRENSES demek olduğunu unutmuş görünüyor!.. 

Eski Yunan edebiyatını bile etkilemiş olan Amasya yöresinde yaşamış AMAZON savaşçılarının TüRK kökeninden ise, haberi bile yoktur!.. 
(Adile Ayda, Türklerin İlk Ataları; Edip Yavuz, aynı eser) 

email: [email protected]

----------

